# Desperately seeking an egg donor



## lolalucia (Jun 1, 2016)

Hi and thank you in advance for taking the time to read.

To cut a long story short, my partner and I have been trying for a baby for 4 years now without success and are on a waiting list for the right donor through The Liverpool Hewitt fertility clinic but without any luck as yet so have decided to also try to ask for help ourselves as the clinic said that its always a good idea to do so... so here I am. 

Its not that we are fussy but I am of colour and would like our donor to have the same build and colour as myself if possible so that our baby could maybe have some resemblance of me too. I come from a mixed back round of Asian, Italian, Burmese, Irish and English, so you can imagine it's been hard for the clinic to find me a match. 

I have the colouring of a light Dominican republican, so a little darker tanned brown, maybe someone from Sri lanka , my gynaecologist says that I could also pass as a west Indian too or dark Mexican... I have dark brown hair and eyes and am of very slim build uk size 8, I am 5.5inch in height. 

I hope this makes sense and I apologise for being to the point but I have never been or done anything like this and am very nervous and don't really know how this will pan out but hope it makes sense and please please help us if you can. potential donors can help us by contacting the hospital directly for further information and stating our reference number from the hospitals ad which is as follows below:

EGG DONATION
Would you consider becoming an egg donor? if the answer is yes, we would love to hear from you. For 4000 British women a year people like you are their only chance of achieving pregnancy. 
So if you are between 21 and 35 years old (and preferably have already had children) and would like to receive more information regarding egg donation, then please phone the 

                                                                                                  Ovum Donation Coordinator at
                                                                                      Liverpool Women's Hospital on 0151 702 4212
                                                                                            and quote the reference number: 582R


----------



## Tincancat (Mar 19, 2012)

Unfortunately when it comes to donors Liverpool is not good at all finding people whoever you are.  There donor programme is not very active in Liverpool.  If you have NHS funding then consider having it transfer to another clinic.
If you wish to stay in the UK for treatment have you though of using an agency?  Otherwise going abroad might be a better option?
Hope you find a donor soon.
TCCx


----------



## lolalucia (Jun 1, 2016)

Hi Tincancat, 

I didn't know there are agencies who can help? How do they work and how do we find one? 

Hope you don't mind my asking but did you get a doner in the UK or abroad? I've seen lots of adverts for abroad but scared of the idea of not knowing if it is genuine or not. 

Thank you so much x


----------



## Tincancat (Mar 19, 2012)

Try The London Egg Bank or Altrui.  If you stay in the UK then the child would be able to trace donor when they reach 18 years.  Abroad it's generally anonymous and much cheaper.  I went to Northern Cyprus.  Easy flights from Liverpool to Larnaca and only one trip over there needed.  You send photographs and they match you.  There is a thread on here for Turkey and Cyprus clinics.  

I wish I'd not wasted my money at Liverpool.  You will need scans and possibly bloods taking before you go abroad I can help you with recommendations for these if you did go abroad.
TCCx


----------

